# I can't eat junk food anymore



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been eating pretty clean since February.  Lots of chicken, fish, brown rice, ground turkey, fruits, veggies, and protein supps.  Problem is, my stomach can't handle junk food anymore.  Seems like whenever I eat anything bad, my stomach gets upset.  For example, here are some of the things in recent weeks that have made my stomach upset:

2 pieces of cheese pizza
slice of chocolate/chocolate cake
Frito Lay Sun Chips (french onion)
Butter popcorn
Fries

When MBC and I eat out, I usually get something healthier on the menu, so restaurant food has not really bothered me.  But when I eat something that is clearly not healthy, my stomach rejects it.

What gives?

Also, small meals every two hours has caused my stomach to shrink.  The two slices of pizza stuffed me.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Same thing happens to me...pisses you off eh?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Assuming that you've spent a substantial portion of your life eating like "normal" people, (i.e., processed foods, sugar,grease,....crap) sounds as if you've reversed the process/conditioned your body to accept only the good stuff. Congratulations.
I also have a tough time with quantities now since I've gone to 5-6 smaller meals. Used to be able to eat quite a bit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

Well I'm glad to see it's not just me.  

The last three months has been the healthiest I've ever eaten, while at the same time I have not really changed my workout schedule.  It amazing what simply changing your diet will do.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, I used to think it was hype, but diet is KEY.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

WORD.

My clothes just seem to HANG off me now.  I'm up to the first hole on my belts, and they are still loose.  Pants that used to be tight in the ass are now loose, although the legs are getting snug because of the legwork I've been doing.  I am also starting to develop those hugs pits in my ass cheeks.  

All in all, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> WORD.
> 
> I am also starting to develop those hugs pits in my ass cheeks.
> ...



Gee, thanks for sharing.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

I actually ate a burger from home and didn't feel good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Same thing happens to me...pisses you off eh?



Yeah, but besides that unsettled tummy feeling, you hear voices   and see fingers...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

W8...Put Down the Twinkie!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah, but besides that unsettled tummy feeling, you hear voices   and see fingers...




You tell her, Pain M.D.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mean*tal...err  Mental Disorder?

LMAO  

DP

...and she know better too......I have her cursed, she "not so firmly" believes that "cheats" go right to her ASS!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 16, 2003)

I get the same thing. I crave junk food, then when I eat it, I feel sick to my stomach. Also, I feel guilty about fucking up.

I've been converted to the sugar nazi cult.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 16, 2003)

I have sorta the same problem. I tend to get cravings, and pie large pasties filled with steak and chicken, or biscuit's ice creams, sweets, and cakes, or potato crisps. I start eating something then I look down and can't face another bite, I have had it before, where I bought a back of five fresh jam donuts, and ate half one and on the third mouthful spat it back up and chucked the rest of the donut into the bin, and when I got back to them they were stale and rock hard.
I don't get stomachs aches but after a while my body tells me not to eat anymore and within half an hour I have a having a shake and a banana or something


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I get the same thing. I crave junk food, then when I eat it, I feel sick to my stomach. Also, I feel guilty about fucking up.
> 
> I've been converted to the sugar nazi cult.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *Mean*tal...err  Mental Disorder?
> 
> LMAO
> ...



......you mean it doesn't? 


P.S....screw twinkies, I want ice cream...2 weeks 3 days is it?  yeah baby, bring on the Haagen Daas


----------



## ZECH (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> I've been converted to the sugar nazi cult.


Damn. must be living hell, living with W8!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

No shit.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not that bad  lol...I've stopped pointing out the sugar in everything he eats...that's an improvement isn't it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

I smell PopTarts!  

DP


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Sugar? We're talking about the beatings and the psychological abuse! 

By the way, how's the gum addiction?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I haven't had gum in weeks ...and poptarts in years, lol....still hopelessly addicted to coffee though


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I smell PopTarts!
> 
> DP



OMG I love PopTarts - actually the only ones I like are the Brown Sugar and Cinnamon  they are sooo yummy!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

> P.S....screw twinkies, I want ice cream...2 weeks 3 days is it?  yeah baby, bring on the Haagen Daas



  Although I would choose Ben and Jerry's

 Evil Sugah thoughts in my head


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Actually...I was considering Ben & Jerry's...I've never had either...which is better? ...I only got one chance at this, I don't want to fuck up and get the wrong kind...I want a chocolate / coffee / toffee kinda flavour


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2003)

OK I know wayyyyy too much about Ben and Jerry's 

How about

Coffee Heath Bar Crunch!  

Coffee Ice cream with chocolate covered heath bar toffee chunks in it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG! That sounds sooooo fuqqin' good, lmao! I so can't w8 to have it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! That sounds sooooo fuqqin' good, lmao! I so can't w8 to have it



L8 July....lol

This thread has been hijacked by Sugah Fairies! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Hell no! I'm not w8ing till july! ....May 3rd, 11:33 pm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell no! I'm not w8ing till july! ....May 3rd, 11:33 pm



11:30  Gatorade
11:31  U-Turn Bar
11:32  Pizza and Beer
11:33  Ice Cream

So is that about right?  :youwillgetsosick:

You are gonna have some leeway/fun...but also some very explicit instructions coming..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 11:30  Gatorade
> 11:31  U-Turn Bar
> 11:32  Pizza and Beer
> ...




Not quite...more like

11:29 Peach and strawberries
11:30 Gatorade
11:31 Ice cream
11:32 Doughnut
11:33 Pizza and water

lol...yes, I know I will get so sick, but it's not going to stop me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not quite...more like
> 
> 11:29 Peach and strawberries
> ...



I was close........I'd rather you had a little of everything than .....
GORGE yourself!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Apr 19, 2003)

It's funny because I order takeout chinese food I could not eat half of it  I eat 5-6 very small meals the biggest is a turkey sandwich thats a good thing when I hungry I get full real easy with a little bit. I had some pizza this weekend tasted so good. I think the last time was christmas and only 1 peice but i felt like shit, my body dosen't like the grease. 

B/J has a cheese cake ice cream to die for  

It's funny how some bad foods sounds so good but make you feel like shit and it's not the guilt


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2003)

> B/J has a cheese cake ice cream to die for



OMG please tell me you are kidding.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was close........I'd rather you had a little of everything than .....
> GORGE yourself!



Oh don't worry...I'll have a little of everything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

I know


----------



## tidalwaverus (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG please tell me you are kidding.



Sorry Jodi, yes it is real Raspberry cheesecake been a long time so I checked for ya 

It's in the flavor boneyard  (To bad So sad) it was the best ever.

Check B$J .com will even help you find your favorite Ice cream flavor near you LOL.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> WORD.
> 
> My clothes just seem to HANG off me now.  I'm up to the first hole on my belts, and they are still loose.  Pants that used to be tight in the ass are now loose, although the legs are getting snug because of the legwork I've been doing.  I am also starting to develop those hugs pits in my ass cheeks.
> ...



I wore an old pair of jeans yesterday that I had not crammed myself into in years. Why I saved them, I don't know. My Easter pants were hanging so low, I kept stepping on them.

It was annoying, but in a good way.


----------

